# suche prog. zum Erstellen von FPX Dateien



## prostAta (24. März 2005)

Halli Hallo erstmal 
Ich bin mir recht unsicher, ob ich im richtigen Forum gelandet bin, aber
ich versuchs hier mal. Ich arbeite momentan viel mit fpx Dateien, die ich aus
jpg's erstelle. Die jpg's sind alle ca immer 1MB groß. Sind halt komplexe Bilder.
Nun zur eigentlichen Frage, ich nutze MGI photoVista, ein Ur Alt Programm das damals
bei irgend einem Hardware Teil dabei war. Dieses ist allerdings unglaublich langsam,
selbst auf schnellen Rechnern. Kennt einer eine Alternative um FPX Dateien zu
erstellen?
*edit* Hab was vergessen  Ich erstelle aus ca 5-10 solcher JPG's eine FPX Datei.
Diese dient dann als 360° Bild für z.B. FSI Viewer
Gruss pr0stA


----------

